# Telephoto vs. Zoom??



## davet73 (Jan 8, 2012)

Alright, I want to know a basic answer to a basic question. What is the difference between a 70-210mm f/4.5-5.6 TELEPHOTO lens and a 55-200mm f/4-5.6 ZOOM lens (minus the differences in focal lengths, if I am trying to get in the 150-200mm range, as well as price)? I would like to know the difference in the to terms. If I can shoot a shot at 150mm, why should I pick one over the other?
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## naptime (Jan 8, 2012)

it is my understanding that telephoto and zoom are the same thing.

just like picture, photograph, image etc....

you say tomayto  say tomahto


----------



## iresq (Jan 8, 2012)

Technically/traditionally the telephoto lens has a fixed length were the zoom lens has a range of focal lengths. For the most part the biggest difference is point value when playing words with friends.


----------



## pitchblack (Jan 8, 2012)

You've opened up a huge can of worms. First, telephoto means over 50mm. For instance, a 100mm f2.8 would be a telephoto. Zoom means you can adjust the focal length. Zoom can be under 50mm (wide angle zoom), around 50mm (normal zoom) or over 50mm (telephoto zoom). A 100mm-400mm is a zoom telephoto. A 16mm-35mm is a zoom wide angle.

The distance you can shoot, say 150mm, is just one aspect of a lens. Also important are are aperture (the F value) and the image quality (IQ). Canon makes three 70-300 lenses that are the same aperture, but the image quality (and price) varies significantly between them. IQ is generally made up of sharpness and contrast. If those values are low, you get dull/lifeless photos. If those values are high, you get bright photos that pop.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 8, 2012)

Tele means distance.  So it is used for lenses that have longer reach.  Zoom just means you can change the focal length.  So a 16-35 is a zoom lens, but not a tele.  Those 2 lenses you posted, they are technically both zoom and tele lens.  What mm is considered a tele?  I am not sure.. my guess is around 85mm?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 8, 2012)

you beat me to it.  I read the thread, went to the bathroom, replied LOL.  Ignore what i said.. just read this.



pitchblack said:


> You've opened up a huge can of worms. First, telephoto means over 50mm. For instance, a 100mm f2.8 would be a telephoto. Zoom means you can adjust the focal length. Zoom can be under 50mm (wide angle zoom), around 50mm (normal zoom) or over 50mm (telephoto zoom). A 100mm-400mm is a zoom telephoto. A 16mm-35mm is a zoom wide angle.
> 
> The distance you can shoot, say 150mm, is just one aspect of a lens. Also important are are aperture (the F value) and the image quality (IQ). Canon makes three 70-300 lenses that are the same aperture, but the image quality (and price) varies significantly between them. IQ is generally made up of sharpness and contrast. If those values are low, you get dull/lifeless photos. If those values are high, you get bright photos that pop.


----------



## radiorickm (Jan 8, 2012)

Although they are used interchangably, they really do have different meanings.

Telephoto refers to a FOCAL LEGNTH that is longer than the normal lens. It is the opposite of the wide-angle lens.

ZOOM actually refers to the ability to change the focal legnth of a lens.

You can certainly have a prime lens, single focal legnth in the telephoto range, such as the 300mm F4L

Just as you can have a zoom lens in the wide angle legnth, such as the 17-40 f4L lenses.

Hope that cleared it up a little


----------



## naptime (Jan 8, 2012)

cool. So then both lenses the op posted about are actually telephoto zoom lenses.


----------



## davet73 (Jan 8, 2012)

Alright, so if I am looking for something to mainly take photos at the 200mm focal length, and I have a choice between a zoom lens (and of course, I know the difference between a zoom and prime/fixed lens) and a telephoto, the two lenses that I mentioned above would almost be the same (aperture not a factor, only focal length)?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 8, 2012)

davet73 said:


> Alright, so if I am looking for something to mainly take photos at the 200mm focal length, and I have a choice between a zoom lens (and of course, I know the difference between a zoom and prime/fixed lens) and a telephoto, the two lenses that I mentioned above would almost be the same (aperture not a factor, only focal length)?



Sigh.. I think you still don't get it after all of those explanations.


----------



## davet73 (Jan 8, 2012)

No need to be an asshole.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 8, 2012)

You dont have a choice between a ZOOM and TELEPHOTO.  They are both ZOOM TELEPHOTO.


----------



## pitchblack (Jan 8, 2012)

What do you want to shoot? What is it for? Does it need to be pro quality? What is your budget? What camera do you shoot?


----------



## davet73 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks Pitchblack and Radiorickm for your answers. That did help me. Schwettylens smart ass remark....not as much help.


----------



## davet73 (Jan 8, 2012)

pitchblack said:


> What do you want to shoot? What is it for? Does it need to be pro quality? What is your budget? What camera do you shoot?



As of right now, it would be for aviation photography as well as, possibly, auto racing. The problem with aviation is that I can only get so close (thanks to damn 9/11). Before that, I could use a typical 50mm with no problem as I had access. Now, nobody does.


----------



## davet73 (Jan 8, 2012)

As far as budget, I would like to stay under the $1,000 range. The only issue is that it will be for a Sony Alpha, so glass selection is limited, I know.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 8, 2012)

I actually responded without smart ass remark but I dont think you read the responses.




davet73 said:


> Thanks Pitchblack and Radiorickm for your answers. That did help me. Schwettylens smart ass remark....not as much help.


----------



## davet73 (Jan 8, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> I actually responded without smart ass remark but I dont think you read the responses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did read the ones that I had when I was typing that response. I didn't have all the other ones yet, just the top two.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 8, 2012)

Then say that instead of telling me I made a smart ass remark.


----------



## pitchblack (Jan 8, 2012)

If you're shooting Canon, I'd look into the 70-300 f4-5.6 L (the L is important). It's about $1400. I'd also consider the 70-200 f/4, which is slightly less, but is less long. People rave about both lenses. There are cheaper lenses in this range, but I really think they are crap. If you're shooting Nikon, I can't help you out.

Also consider that good lenses hold their value. You can buy the 70-300 L, use if for a year and sell it back on eBay for about 90% of what you paid. 

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0040X4PQI/cpw-20/?me=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## davet73 (Jan 8, 2012)

Why? It still doesn't mean it wasn't a smart ass remark. Anyway, I got my answers! Thanks.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 8, 2012)

If you think you would be shooting most of the time @ 200mm, you should consider a 200mm prime for better IQ & faster apereture for less money.


----------



## Compaq (Jan 8, 2012)

OP, you need to sort our your terminology.

*Zoom lens: A lens which changes its perspective. The focal length is not fixed, you can "zoom in" or "zoom out". These need not be tele lenses. Some go from 18mm (wide angle) to 250mm (tele) - the so-called "super zooms".

Tele lens: traditionally a fixed lens which draws the subject "closer" to you than your eyes see. On a full frame, 40 mm would be slightly wide angle, 85mm would be slightly tele. Our eyes are in-between there somewhere (not sure where). Today you can buy "tele zooms". Those are lenses where all possible focal lengths are considered "tele", but you can "zoom out" to less tele, or "zoom in" to "more tele". Canon's 100-400mm is an example. I think Sigma has something like 150-500mm as well.

Is there a difference between a tele lens and a zoom lens? Which one should you settle for? First you look on the focal length. You want to "zoom in". Then you need to look in the 100+mm range. You can buy a 200mm f/2.8 lens. That's a tele lens, but not a zoom lens. Just because it's not a zoom lens, doesn't mean you're not drawing the subject "closer" to you.

You need to look through such lenses, try them and see for yourself if these explanations are doing anything for you. Not mocking, just an honest thing.*


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 8, 2012)

davet73 said:


> No need to be an asshole.



WHAT?!  I hope you're joking.


----------



## naptime (Jan 8, 2012)

wow.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 8, 2012)

... a 70-210mm f/4.5-5.6 TELEPHOTO lens and a 55-200mm f/4-5.6 ZOOM lens ... 

Like others have stated here about the terminology (which I will not go into again) ...
Both of the above lenses are considered Telephoto Zoom lenses.
Manufacturers sometimes to not put both words in the description.

Differences based on the item spec's
focal length
maximum aperture

What you don't see from the spec's is the image quality, which you have to read reviews to find out.
A-mount lens database (lenses for Minolta and Sony DSLR cameras)


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 8, 2012)

... Oh, and I want to add ... sometimes our responses may incite riots, but it's your decision to participate.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 8, 2012)

Since the OP doesn't seem to know when he is being helped, this is for everyone else who is interested.

The way telephoto is used in describing a lens in this thread is wrong. The correct term for what is being described is long-focus lens. At least according to what I was taught. A telephoto lens is a long-focus lens but one which, with the help of design, is shorter that it's focal length.

For example, if you have a 500mm lens that is only 300 mm long, that would be a telephoto lens.

Now, don't ask what the design involved is, I don't remember that part.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 8, 2012)

C.C, you are correct.

Long-focus lens ... and Long-focus lenses with a Telephoto design.

I think the telephoto design is based on a larger than normal initial elements with additional lens elements at the rear.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 8, 2012)

dxqcanada said:


> I think the telephoto design is based on a larger than normal initial elements with additional lens elements at the rear.



I did a very quick search and the only thing I found was this: _This is achieved _(the shorter length of the lens) _by incorporating a special lens group known as a telephoto group that extends the light path to create a long-focus lens in a much shorter overall design._


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 8, 2012)

I also found this:

"Most telephoto objectives contain a positive achromat in front and a negative achromat behind"


----------



## table1349 (Jan 8, 2012)

davet73 said:


> Alright, I want to know a basic answer to a basic question. What is the difference between a 70-210mm f/4.5-5.6 TELEPHOTO lens and a 55-200mm f/4-5.6 ZOOM lens (minus the differences in focal lengths, if I am trying to get in the 150-200mm range, as well as price)? I would like to know the difference in the to terms. If I can shoot a shot at 150mm, why should I pick one over the other?
> Thanks,
> Dave



OK, for that basic answer you asked for. One is 70-210mm and the  other is 55-200mm.  They are both zoom lenses.  They are also both telephoto lenses. 

Telephoto means longer focal length than 50mm.  Zoom means variable focal lengths in the same lens.  Both are technically telephoto-zoom lenses.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 8, 2012)

Taken from my "The Manual of Photography" book:

"By placing a negative component behind a positive component, the transmitted beam of rays is made less convergent, as though it had been formed by a lens of much greater focal length; the nodal planes are in front of the lens."


FYI: this is a great old book (eighth edition) that covers a lot of technical stuff ... even film development.


----------

